
Why do customers love Tesla despite its many mistakes? - quoraboy
https://www.quora.com/Why-do-customers-love-Tesla-despite-its-many-mistakes?share=1
======
quirkafleeg3
What I dont get is why people love Elon Musk. The man's a cock! He randomly
accused someone of being a pedophile just because they said his rediculous
submarine thing wouldn't work!

